# PCGH-Ultimate-PC 8-Core-Edition: Core i7-5960X und Geforce GTX 980 Ti [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Ultimate-PC 8-Core-Edition: Core i7-5960X und Geforce GTX 980 Ti [Anzeige]*

					Der Ultimate-PC 8-Core-Edition ist der schnellste PC im PCGH-Sortiment und erfüllt höchste Ansprüche. Erfahren Sie hier mehr Details zum neuen PCGH-PC-Flaggschiff. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Ultimate-PC 8-Core-Edition: Core i7-5960X und Geforce GTX 980 Ti [Anzeige]*


----------



## BikeRider (5. Dezember 2015)

Der Rechner kostet so viel Feld und dann ist nicht mal eine Soundkarte drin, sondern Sound nur onboard. 
Für das Geld hätte eine Soundkarte drin sein können oder ?


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Dezember 2015)

Da wäre sogar ne 2. 980Ti drin... Bei 2300€ (1000€ CPU, 650€ je GPU) wäre noch mehr als reichlich Platz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt den Kundenkreis, der keine Zeit mehr hat, ein System über Stunden auszuwählen, zu bestellen und zusammen zu bauen. Und Garantie ist auch immer hilfreich. Der Rechner ist doch sehr gut zusammengestellt und wird Menschen, die es sich leisten wollen, Freude bereiten. Ich würde Euch nur empfehlen, einen dritten einsaugenden Lüfter in den Boden zu setzen. Die einsaugenden würde ich alle an die manuelle Lüftersteuerung hängen , den ausblasenden über PWM ans Mainboard. Das lohnt, es bleibt so leise wie es ist und kühlt messbar besser, vor allem, wenn die Festplattenkäfige alle installiert bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2015)

Warum liegt im Cinebench der 5960X nur 38% über einen 6700k?
Scheinbar reißt die doppelte Menge an Kernen nichts. 
Veraltete Plattform?


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Dezember 2015)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum liegt im Cinebench der 5960X nur 38% über einen 6700k?
> Scheinbar reißt die doppelte Menge an Kernen nichts.
> Veraltete Plattform?



Niedriger Takt begründet durch die Masse an Kernen bei einer TDP von 130W?

Du wirst langsam albern damit, wie du Skylake in den Himmel lobst.


----------



## Threshold (6. Dezember 2015)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Niedriger Takt begründet durch die Masse an Kernen bei einer TDP von 130W?)



Ja, stimmt, unübertaktet kann man den 8 Kerner ja in die Tonne werfen.  
Ob man mit dem komischen Kühler überhaupt brauchbar übertakten kann? 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Du wirst langsam albern damit, wie du Skylake in den Himmel lobst.


----------



## iGameKudan (7. Dezember 2015)

Der 8-Kerner dürfte wenn man so die 4GHz erreicht ziemlich warm werden... 
Wobei ich da dem Mugen 4 die höhere Kühlleistung zusprechen würde. 

Ja, der 5960X hat @stock ne verdammt niedrige Taktrate. Der ist nur dann ne gute Wahl wenn man auch alle Threads gut auslasten kann. Denn der wird beim übertakten verdammt warm und braucht auch mehr Spannung als die 6-Kerner, weshalb man nicht ganz so hohe Taktraten wie mit den Sechskernern erreicht. Daher hat man da in Anwendungen die nicht mindestens 7 Threads ausnutzen einen eindeutigen Leistungsnachteil gegenüber einem 5820K/5930K.


----------



## Threshold (7. Dezember 2015)

Sehe ich auch so.
Der 8 Kerner lohnt nur, wenn man auch 16 Threads braucht, ansosten fährt man mit den 6 Kernern besser.
Noch besser ist ja Skylake, weil technisch nicht so altbacken.


----------



## DaXXes (12. Dezember 2015)

Wieso hat Intel für die X99 Plattform eigentlich keine Broadwell CPUs rausgebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pittermann (12. Dezember 2015)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Wieso hat Intel für die X99 Plattform eigentlich keine Broadwell CPUs rausgebracht


Für Sockel 2011-3 soll ja irgendwann in den nächsten Jahren Broadwell-E kommen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so.
> Der 8 Kerner lohnt nur, wenn man auch 16 Threads braucht, ansosten fährt man mit den 6 Kernern besser.
> Noch besser ist ja Skylake, weil technisch nicht so altbacken.


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2015)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Wieso hat Intel für die X99 Plattform eigentlich keine Broadwell CPUs rausgebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das weiß niemand.
Oder kommen die erst noch?


----------



## knightmare80 (4. Januar 2016)

Also ich verstehe nicht warum die (gemeint ist die Redaktion) nicht für das Geld eine 950Pro - M.2 von Samsung verbaut haben und auch ein i7-5930k moderat übertaktet auf 4Ghz macht dem Skylake das Leben kaputt und hat Power in allen Lebenslagen . Und mit der Ersparnis könnte auch eine 2. 980ti mit in das System oder den Preis des ganzen senken.... 

Mein 5820k@4,3Ghz war günstiger als der 6700k Skylake, unterstützt Crossfire/ SLI mit mehr Lanes und macht daher Multi-GPU Systeme Flotter... auch eine 950Pro bringt reduzierte Ladezeiten und das ist besser als ein 8 Kerner zum Rendern und Photoshop... 

Fazit:Sorry Redaktion, dieser PC von euch ist leider nicht für Gamer, außer Ihr erklärt es mir. danke


----------



## Snowhack (4. Januar 2016)

DaXXes schrieb:


> Wieso hat Intel für die X99 Plattform eigentlich keine Broadwell CPUs rausgebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




April 2016: 

Core i7 6950X wird von 3 auf 3,5 GHz beschleunigt // 10Kerne
und 
der Core i7 6900K von 3,2 auf 3,70 GHz. // 8Kerne
Core i7 6850K und Core i7 6800K mit 3,6 beziehungsweise 3,4 GHz steigt der Takt im Turbo-Modus nur um jeweils 200 MHz an. // 6 Kerne

Die TDP liegt bei allen Broadwell-E-Prozessoren bei 140 Watt


----------



## Snowhack (4. Januar 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der 8-Kerner dürfte wenn man so die 4GHz erreicht ziemlich warm werden...
> Wobei ich da dem Mugen 4 die höhere Kühlleistung zusprechen würde.
> 
> Ja, der 5960X hat @stock ne verdammt niedrige Taktrate. Der ist nur dann ne gute Wahl wenn man auch alle Threads gut auslasten kann. Denn der wird beim übertakten verdammt warm und braucht auch mehr Spannung als die 6-Kerner, weshalb man nicht ganz so hohe Taktraten wie mit den Sechskernern erreicht. Daher hat man da in Anwendungen die nicht mindestens 7 Threads ausnutzen einen eindeutigen Leistungsnachteil gegenüber einem 5820K/5930K.



Ohne min. Kompakt Wasserkühlung brauchst erst garnicht versuchen die OC schraube zu drehen. Ansonsten kannst dir schnell wieder eine  neue CPu kaufen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die CPU hat wie alle andern aus der 5000Serie 140W TDP

nach OC ca.  220W TDP aufwärts


----------

